# Error in port devel/gobject-introspection



## lib13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi,

When I try to install devel/gobject-introspection (for cups-base), the build process returns an error:


```
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.7/Python.h:166,
                 from giscanner/giscannermodule.c:25:
/usr/local/include/pth/pth.h:579:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
gmake[2]: *** [_giscanner_la-giscannermodule.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-1.34.2'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-1.34.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```

This seems like an error in the code. I've already sent a message to freebsd-ports mailing list, but got no answer. I also remove /var/db/portsnap/tags, did `portsnap fetch update` several times, but the problem persists.

This port seems to be of the GNOME project. Is it in error only for my system? I'd like to know what to do to solve this issue. What do you suggest?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 23, 2013)

Compile lang/python27 with PTH disabled, then install devel/gobject-introspection.

Build with default options:
`# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27 && make rmconfig && make install clean`


----------



## lib13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help @cpu82, but I've yet to have more experience dealing with ports. :\


```
:/usr/ports/lang/python27 # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for lang/python27
pkg_info: package libyaml-0.1.4_2 has no origin recorded
===>   Deinstalling python27-2.7.5_1
pkg_delete: package libyaml-0.1.4_2 has no origin recorded
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages'
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/python2.7'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `python27-2.7.5_1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
```

Following this, I did a `make install` and went to devel/gobject-introspection, but `make install` failed again.

From the output above, it seems to me that libyaml depends on python27 and that it was not possible do deinstall python27 totally. What should I do then?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 23, 2013)

lib13 said:
			
		

> ```
> :/usr/ports/lang/python27 # make deinstall
> ===>  Deinstalling for lang/python27
> [color="Red"]pkg_info: package libyaml-0.1.4_2 has no origin recorded[/color]
> ...



This means that libyaml was installed directly rather then by the ports collection. Reinstall textproc/libyaml to fix this annoying error. Once installed, if you deinstall python27 shouldn't show the message.

Thereby:
`# pkg_deinstall -f python27-2.7.5_1`

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2005-March/022086.html.


----------



## kpa (Jun 24, 2013)

No, it means that textproc/libyaml was installed from FreeBSD port or a package but the package database at /var/db/pkg got corrupted somehow and the origin information for the installed package is now missing. The suggestion to reinstall the port is good though.


----------



## zokstar (Jul 9, 2013)

I came across the same issue when I was doing a `portmaster -a`. I ended up doing a `make deinstall` on python2.7 (came up when I first tried to do @cpu82's suggestion)*.* Once `make deinstall` finshed, I can _use_ @cpu82's command and now everything seems to be going through.


----------

